# Posh's New Baby Sisters



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Well, on Thursday we got a phone call from our Postmaster that a "peeping" box was ready for us to pick up.

So, Posh is a big sister to twelve baby chicks!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

What beautiful, unusual chicks! Will they be egg layers? Is that what you have them for, or are they simply for your enjoyment because of their appearance?

I love chickens!

Violet is a little beauty, too!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Sheri they are all egg layers. Right now we have two "mixed breed" hens that we got from a local farmer friend as poullet (adolescent hens). This year we wanted to add to our flock with more calm, winter hardy, brown egg layers. So we did some research and ended up with some fun breeds: Australorps, Cuckoo Marans(They lay really dark "chocolate" eggs), Laced Gold Wyandottes, Plymouth Rocks (the big white typically American looking hen), and Silver Laced Wyandottes.

Here are some pics of what they should like as adults-in above listed order.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I especially like the Wyandottes!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love the look of the last one! This is so cool Amy


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What adorable pictures....the chicks, Posh and your little girl.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Amy, those pictures are GREAT!!!!! Love your captions and your daughter is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Those are fantastic!
Posh is beautiful, so is Violet-and I learned about chickens!


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

oh my gosh, they're beautiful. I would love to have fresh eggs... I always buy the organic, cage-free/free range, hormone and antibiotic free for both health reasons and because I HOPE the chickens are kept humanely in natural conditions, but I don't really know for sure. This summer I'm going to see if there's someone at the local farmers market that keeps their chickens in happy conditions and sells truly fresh eggs. 

Amy, I just realized your daughter's name is Violet - which has been at the top of my list of puppy names for a couple months, and I may end up using it. Hope that is only the highest complement! It's such a sweet name!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amy you, Posh, and Violet are the coolest!!! what amazing little chicks... fur, feather, and human!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amy, believe it or not, I was going to pm you about your chickens last week and forgot! What a lovely Easter thread to wake up to. Violet and Posh are the most beautiful chick watchers ever! I wish I could come live with you, you're living the life I dream about but never will be able to realize. Hugs to you.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Those are some pretty hens... love the chicks!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Cutest chicks and most beautiful daughter! Good Luck!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Amy, I loved the photos - especially of Posh peering into the box!

We got to see a couple of dozen eggs hatch into little chicks when were were kids - my dad had a friend who somehow got them for us from friend. Of course, we weren't able to keep them, but it was really exciting to check the incubator every day and then to seem them hatching, one by one. After they were born, we had them for a couple of days, and then they went back to their home. I'll never forget it! I hope your kids are thrilled by the experience too.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Pretty chicks!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Maryam come and visit anytime! 

Jane that is very cool.

I actually can't believe how well Posh does with these babies. She is the most gentle dog I've ever known, definitely my heart dog. I think our other dogs would have wanted to eat them! 

Diane that is a compliment, it is a sweet name and Violet has truly lived up to her name. Actually my mother in-law's maiden name is Violet, so I knew we had to name our daughter after her! 

Thanks everyone for the nice compliments, as always you rock!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww...those pics are so cute! Posh is such a good little mommy!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We had a rooster for a while when I was a kid, his name was Peeper! I was in kindergarten and would come home at noon and he'd chase me around the yard. That was 35 years ago and I still remember, I'm sure your kids will have wonderful memories!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amy, amazing pictures! Posh and Violet are so lovely. Look forward to more pretty pictures.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What wonderful photos!!!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Great pictures Amy! I bet this will be an Easter to remember. I especially like the looks of that last hen(silver lace?I believe?) She is very pretty. Please tell,if you haven't OR I missed it--was there a specific reason you chose chickens who lay brown eggs/or extremely dark ones? I'm assuming there is a reason you picked kinda "specialty" hens?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Amy,

I love those photos. Posh is such a sweetie with the baby chicks. I love the golden laced one, although they're all beautiful in their own right. Have fun with the babies.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Julie I just think dark brown eggs are cool looking. 

Actually, we chose these specific breeds of chickens mainly for three reasons-gentle demeanor, winter hearty, and dependable egg layers!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

What cute chicks and such a great idea to produce your own fresh eggs. That's such a great experience for your kids. Violet is adorable, and I can't believe how gentle Posh is with the chicks. 
Gina


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Amy,
Years ago as a kid,we once in awhile would come across a brown egg(back then just about every farm family had chickens) and my mom or grandma would keep that brown egg back as something "special". When they used it,it was bragged about,you know like"you are eating a special cake,it has brown eggs in it" or "you are the lucky one who gets to eat the brown egg"--things like that. I haven't thought about it much since moving off the farm,but I wonder now if it is really special or if they were just "playing up" to us kids etc. Could brown eggs actually be more nutrious? As your chickens grow and produce eggs,please enlighten us on if they taste different,or if you learn any additional nutrional value etc. As a person with a chicken house in my back yard,I'm truly interested. At our state fair fancy chickens like that used to be shown...I remember seeing all kinda with big poofs on their heads and feet,but I also remember there being ones with awesome coloring like yours will have. I used to beg my mom for "pretty chickens"  <---true story


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Julie those are such great memories!

Well, I don't know if brown eggs really taste different or are higher in nutrition because it really just depends on your hen type. Like a Leghorn will produce white eggs, it's a breed thing, and also an American thing, I think to want white eggs (Leghorns are an American breed of chicken). I think it's like we don't want to think about "where chicken eggs come from when we're eating them" and so maybe that is why originally people sought out white eggs?

I don't know...

I do know that our eggs are more nutritious, because our chickens are eating organic feed and free ranging (so eating bugs and plants and other yummy table scraps) and are happy chickens. The yolks of our chickens eggs are brilliant yellow/orange compared to the "commercial" farm eggs I've bought at the supermarket. I am glad to see so many folks buying free range/organic eggs from places that allow the chickens to have plenty of room and exercise and good food.

I did have a friend of mine in Scotland who was British ask me why all the eggs in the American movies were white...

Also, in Great Britain the eggs were not refrigerated, they were kept on a shelf right next to the boxed cereals in the supermarket. I think we Americans are kind of crazy fear-mongers about our food.

Yes, Posh is amazing with the chicks. Oh I love her so.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is really interesting Amy. For an old dog--I'm still learning! I didn't even know that info about the white eggs etc.

I too am a real fan of the organic/free range eggs. I saw a documentary one time on tv about big egg producers and it was just horrific to see the tiny area a chicken had. They could hardly move. Just dreadful. It makes a person think twice at the grocery store. A friend of mine always buys her eggs from a farmer as they are fresher and she swears better tasting. I have no doubt that she is correct.

I'm curious though as your hens mature if you'll be able to taste the difference in just the different breeds of hens. You will have a great time raising your chicks and seeing how they change and what they produce. That sounds exciting to me......now I think I just need to move to a farm someplace...........hmmmm


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh how cute! Posh is just the best!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Too cute!!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I buy chicken and duck eggs from a farm down the street.
They have much better flavor and color than supermarket eggs and the lady that we buy them from sells us free range,organic fed eggs for $2 a dozen...it's an awesome deal! 
I've thought about raising my own but keep putting it off since I can get them cheaper from her than it would cost me to raise my own. 
Congratulations on your new babies Amy...they are adorable!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Eva, that IS a great deal ! 

Amy, your chicks are beautiful ! I love the pics of Violet and Posh looking on. Your daughter is a cute hippy chick. :biggrin1: 

Have fun with these new additions to your family and keep us posted. I'm looking forward to learning about them and seeing your awesome pictures.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Okay Amy....dying from cuteness here...my kids want to come and live at your house :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amy, how are things going with the farmer's market you were organizing a while ago? Do you plan on selling some eggs there? This is so much fun.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Farmers Market was a success last year and so they want me to organize this year's too! The city has given me the thumbs up, and all my vendors are back from last year and excited about this year. Now I just want to try and get some new people in the market, and also some events like-Art at the Market, or Music at the Market. Which reminds me, time to get off this site! 

No, I won't have enough eggs to sell, and the laws are really strict on eggs, but maybe we'll bring a chicken just to hang out and meet the customers...last year I had a lady bring her Alpaca.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I am so excited for you, that your city is giving you so much back-up! Your other project for the market sound very promising as well. I bet kids and adults will love meeting your chicks, I know I would. Please keep us updated on how things turn out.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Posh is one cool pup!!! I love the pics!


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

Beautiful pictures! Posh has such a cute bow on her!


----------

